
Show HN: Delivering Image Advertisements in Minecraft - Built with Meteor.js - danielrh
https://www.adventurize.com
======
danielrh
Hi,

Founder here, happy to answer any questions on our Minecraft In-game
Advertising.

Thanks for having a look!

